# Pippen Signs With Bulls!!!



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

GO TO ESPNEWS ON TV RIGHT NOW!!

YES!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I see that!!!! Welcome home Scottie!!!


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

Ah. Glorious day. Bring on the playoffs.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Qwerty123</b>!
> Ah. Glorious day. Bring on the playoffs.


Playoffs yes. But this heals a hell of a lot of wounds the last four years or so.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Let's get that #33 back in the locker room!!

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Sweet

OK, we're pretty set now, aren't we?

If Pip is relatively healthy, I think we're in the playoffs.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Playoffs yes. But this heals a hell of a lot of wounds the last four years or so.


That too! I'm so pumped!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Now we're talking. This will put us in the playoffs if Pippen can stay healthy.

Brilliant move by Paxson.

A back 3 of Crawford, Rose, Pippen is going to wreck havoc against a lot of teams. You can pretty much interchange either of those guys bringing the ball up and defensively.

I think Scottie will get Jalen to pick up his D.

Great, great, great news.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Now we're talking. This will put us in the playoffs if Pippen can stay healthy.
> 
> Brilliant move by Paxson.
> ...


Scottie should push e-rob as well. Playing against him daily.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

This is great news, but we still need some luck on our side. We need Scottie's knees and general health to stay in good condition for this to be worth it. There's no guarantee of that, but I'm excited.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

i will buy a pippen jersey the second they go on sale.


----------



## Coyat (Jun 18, 2003)

YAY!

all we gotta do is convince Jordan to come back..  
And then Phil
And then Rodman
And then Kerr
And then Kukoc
And then Haper

It'd be like a reunion! ...ok.. I'm done..:angel:


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Pippen, Crawford and Rose must be the largest perimeter unit in the league.

That should be interesting to watch. And all three are ball-handlers / play-makers.

If Chandler and Curry have consistent years, the Bulls really ought to make the playoffs with all their talent.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

Okay, its time for the question. Is it Pippens team or Rose's team and if it's Pippens, how will Rose behave?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

It's our team.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Sweet
> 
> OK, we're pretty set now, aren't we?
> ...


I don't think Paxson's finished. Look for someone like Blount to sign a one year deal using the *MINIMUM PLAYER SALARY EXCEPTION*.

I'd then expect the Bulls to sign someone like Voshon Lenard with the Jay Williams medical exception.

Then again, what if Newble's deals with Cleveland and anyone else fall apart? He might be agreeable to taking the medical exception himself.

There's also the possibility that he could combine the medical exception with a Bulls player (or players) as part of a trade for another, higher priced veteran. 

Paxson's not finished by any stretch, IMHO.


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

Man, I am excited. I don't know what to say now. Pippen is back. Pippen is back. He's back!!!!!! Man, Pippen, Rose, and JC together in the Backcourt? That's rediculously good. The best backcourt. in the past 5 or so years for us. 

How long is the deal? 2 years?


----------



## BullspgJayWill#22 (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes I love it, we get Scottie. I knew he would come through. This will help TC and EC a ton. Now we have a veteran that has won the championships and has the leadership ability. I now raise Paxsons grade to a B+ instead of a C- for the draft. I love this move.

Welcome Back Scottie

P.S. Does Paxson like Rodman?

CCould we bring him in and have Bill Cartwright, Pax, Scottie,Bach,BJ and RODMAN.

Is there a chance????


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

http://espn.go.com/nba/news/2003/0719/1583037.html



> The former Chicago Bull, shipped off in a sign-and-trade in 1999 after winning six NBA titles as Michael Jordan's right-hand man, has agreed to a two-year, $10 million contract with his old team, according to ESPN The Magazine's Ric Bucher.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

Ok. Pippen, Rose and Crawford. Does anybody think Pippen won't be playing the point on offense? The guy is most effective initiating and running the offense. Guess we won't have to worry about Jamal's true PG skills just yet and Rose's dribbling around as the shot clock is expiring. And if this doesn't match what the Bulls have in mind then I think all this playoff stuff is premature. We'd have just taken away half Pippen's game and what value his leadership on the court will do for us. 

I still think its a valid point about whose team this is. Jalen has been the unquestioned and unchallenged leader of this team and I can't in any way shape or form imagine that remaining the same. Pippen will have to be the leader of the team and I have to wonder how Jalen will respond to this. Sure, if TMAC was coming aboard it might be easy for Jalen to accede to the situation, but Pippen? Obviously Jalen is the better player, but Pippen is the guy who once helped lead this team to glory and isn't exactly broken down just yet. Maybe it all starts with whose captain. I don't know. Will they make them co-captains? Maybe that doesn't matter one iota. Regardless, I'd expect Pippen to move in lock step with Paxson's desires and if Jalen needs some "tough love" I'd expect Pippen to more than oblige. Could make for some interesting storylines off the court this year.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)




----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

I really happy about this team right now. They have a huge lineup, Pax hired some good defensive minded assistant coaches, and they're deep.

Starting 5
Curry
Chandler
Pippen
Rose
Crawford

Blount(re-signed)
Fizer
Marshall
Hassell
Hinrich

Erob
Mason Jr.

That team should definitely make the playoffs. I'm excited


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BullspgJayWill#22</b>!
> Yes I love it, we get Scottie. I knew he would come through. This will help TC and EC a ton. Now we have a veteran that has won the championships and has the leadership ability. I now raise Paxsons grade to a B+ instead of a C- for the draft. I love this move.
> 
> Welcome Back Scottie
> ...


i think rodman will bring too much distractions. he should go on a contending team that wont have to count on him as much and will be able to deal with his antics. we dont have anybody who will keep him in check.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

I hope that Pippen would shove his boots up Erob's *** because Erob is just a waste of athletism.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

I still think Paxson would like to have someone who can step in for Pippin with the same kind of defensive ability if Pippin goes down with an injury for any length of time. And I don't think he views Robinson as a player who'd be willing to fill that role. Not that ER couldn't get the job done physically. I just don't think Paxson thinks much of Robinson, period.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

I'm sorry, but you can say Lakers, Wolves, Nets or whoever, but the truth is the BULLS HAVE HAD THE BEST OFFSEASON (minus a certain injury).

Between hirings and Scottie, we've taken a team that scored in bunches and put defense and veteran leadership right in there.

I'm so happy... why can't we make the playoffs now? Beats me, we should!!


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

forget pips age.this is a big improvement over robinson. i'm not sure about a playoff spot until the team takes care of there road issues.but after a rough summer this is some good news. i'm thinking a 7 seed.


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

Pippen's expertise with the Triangle is going to be his biggest contribution to this team in my opinion. The offense is one that takes several years to learn and master (Phil Jackson talked about this in his book _Sacred Hoops_, a great basketball read, by the way). I'd venture to say that in the past 5 years, the Bulls have not had a single player that fully understands the Triangle.

Pippen does. Expect the see the offense run through him next year and expect the Bulls to be much better because of it. Rose and Crawford are probably just starting to really get their heads around it, and now with Pippen, I think the offense will really start clicking.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

If we get our second rounders to go to Europe, this season might be a total success. In addition, I like for us to sign Lenoard with the minimum and add Lucious Harris with our injury exception. Can you imagine the strength of our bench? 

We're on the verge of a breakout season but we're a lock if we could strengthen our bench. Hassel at sg doesn't cut for me because the guy has lost his shot. Mason is a good guy but he needs to work on his jumper. I am willing to wait on this kid because he's the type of player that would break out given the right situation. I hope we can cut EROB or trade him to some team because the guy is killing us. Can we add Lenard and Lucious Harris along with Pippin? Let's hope so!!!!


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

ive been searching the internet just to find this in some type of print form and i found this associated press link.

http://customwire.ap.org/dynamic/stories/B/BKN_BULLS_PIPPEN? \

it says that a press conference will be tomorrow.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

I think this move was the key to getting the Bulls back on top. Pippen will show the younger players the proper way to approach and play the game while providing great skill at a position where the Bulls were in great need. Pippen should provide an air of legitimacy to the Bulls team in the minds of the media, officials, opposing teams and fans. Now if we just re-sign Fred Hoiberg (another guy who plays the game the way the Bulls want it to be played--and another veteran for Paxson who doesn't really want the team to get younger) before the season starts, I'll be very happy. Playoffs, here we come.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

:headbang:


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> Brilliant move by Paxson.


I'd hardly say it was GM brilliance

It was hardly as though Pax was the dog that had to tie a chop around his neck to get Pip to play with him 

We can afford to overpay Scottie for the next two seasons - moreso than what anyone else can

And Po boy Scottie whose well documented resentment re previous contractual blunders ( that he and his agent made mind you ) was always going to take the money 

You can take the boy out of Arkansas but ... well you know how it goes

There's probably an extra $7M over the next two years for Po boy Scottie. He has a fist full of rings . The Lakers, Spurs , Kings and Nets aren't hiring so why wouldn't he accept a glorious homecoming

There is no romance without finance ( 2nd time I've used this one today )

Oh BTW... I think its a good signing and welcome back Pip


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Paxson's not finished by any stretch, IMHO.


Apart from resiging Blount and Hoiberg he ought to be 

Let it breathe. We've got the guns

Sadly it seems as though The Mayor won't be back and that's a real shame. Even though he would not have got a bunch of minutes , he is a gritty vet who knows how to play the game.

How many times would you see Fred come up with the big board or hustle play ?

We should keep him around behind Jalen and with Roger to cover the rotation at the 2 spot


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

There's no doubt we were his fallback option, but for a guy who was contemplating retirement a month ago, I think returning to the UC with a youthful up and coming team will reassure him it was a good decision on his part. That is, if the youngsters deliver. Otherwise, the money better be enough to comfort him.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

This just made my day!! Welcome home Scottie.

How many minutes per game do you think his body can handle? I'd rather have him play 25-30mpg than have him play really big minutes and break down at the end of the season. If we make the playoffs we are really going to need his leadership and experience.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

First off..............


Welcome Home Scottie.....

Secondly..............Can you all pass me some of whatever you are smoking and drinking? 

Someone actually said we've had the best off season because we drafted a solid bench player, hired a 77 year old coach and signed a 37 year old hall of famer who is nagged with a variety of injuries and oh yeah, our #2 overall pick from last year will most likely never play in the NBA again. Somehow, I think there are a few more teams who have accomplished more.

Also, Did we lose and become the laughing stock of the league for 5 years to "make the playoffs"? Dang, I'm not hip on that.

Scottie's role is to help develop the kids, put Rose and E-rob in their place and not become a whiney ****** if we don't make the playoffs.

PS - if it ends up being Scottie's team or Rose's team we've accomplished nothing. One of the three youngsters has to establish himself and earn the "his team" moniker for us to be successful.

I'm glad we have a bonafide SF and know that Scottie is capable of some really good work for the Bulls. But I'm not going to give Paxson credit for sending the ship in any direction other than lateral.

If adding marginal players was all this team needed Krause could've done that in his sleep.

Nothing that's ben done is genius or franchise saving.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Well one thing is for sure, I'm not going to be a bangwagoner or a hypocrite and say that I was in support of this acquistion all along. However, I will remain skeptically optimistic about Pip. He definitely has talent, I just question his heart and leadership abilities. I'd like to think he had both, but he has yet to prove that he has either since leaving the Bulls. 

As an earlier post stated, Pippen's knowledge of the Triangle offense is where he brings the most value. Also, he plays very good defense, something we need sorely. If he can come in a mesh well with JC, Rose, and Eddy and try to make them better then I will eat every negative word that I have every said about him. 

Before Pip, the Bulls had enough talent to make the play offs. Whether or not that would come to fruition, was anyone's guess. But he will make the Bulls better, hopefully.

Maggette is who I really wanted, but I hope I am wrong and Pippen turns out to be a great pick up.


----------



## theyoungsrm (May 23, 2003)

nothing that's been done has been genius or francise saving sure, but the team under Paxson certainly isn't moving up..... lets see what some of the main problems with the team last year

1) We needed someone that could hit a outside shot in a bad way

2) We needed veteran leadership 

3) Although not a pressing need, we needed to become a better defending team

4) Assuming that J Will is done, we needed another guard

5) We need to get better with the triangle

Now its hard to fix all of any teams problems in one off-season, but Paxson has addressed alot of them in a really short timeframe. They added Kirk Hinrich who might of not been the flashiest pick (damn Riley for taking Wade) but he is a solid perimeter defender (just as Arizona), he defintely can hit the outside shot, and at 6-3 he can play with Crawford for a long time. 

Secondly we added Bach who is known as a defensive wiz, 77 or not, if he can coach D, then he's fine with me. We not asking him to play the point. 

Thirdly is Scottie pick-up is huge. If you think he's done, you did not watch him carry the Blazers to a top 4 seed last year. He still plays D and he can distribute the ball about 50 times better than anyone on the roster. You want that with Curry and Chandler. Oh and just having a veteran around that knows the triangle and knows how to win, can reform the teams losing culture and negativity toward the triangle. And he can do this without taking over a team, he played with Jordan in Chicago and more recently he played extremely effectively with Bonzi Wells and Rasheed Wallace do their thing..

I don't see how anybody can say the Bulls haven't made their team better......


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

With this signing I honestly think the Bulls will at worst contend into the last week for a playoff spot. Pippen brings much needed veteran leadership to a team that struggled in close games and on the road. I think we need to re-sign Blount and call it a day.

Starters
Crawford 
Rose 
Pippen
Chandler
Curry

Bench
Hinrich
Hassell
Robinson
Fizer
Marshall
Blount
Mason Jr.
Baxter

Injured Reserve
Williams
Smith
Austin


----------



## Krazy!!! (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BullspgJayWill#22</b>!
> Yes I love it, we get Scottie. I knew he would come through. This will help TC and EC a ton. Now we have a veteran that has won the championships and has the leadership ability. I now raise Paxsons grade to a B+ instead of a C- for the draft. I love this move.
> 
> Welcome Back Scottie
> ...


WHAT? You wanna bring back the guy who once QUOTED as wanting to strip nude the day he declares himself retired from the NBA?!!!!


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Krazy!!!</b>!
> 
> 
> WHAT? You wanna bring back the guy who once QUOTED as wanting to strip nude the day he declares himself retired from the NBA?!!!!


yeah, let him strip nude somewhere else.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

i really cant wait until they start selling pippen bulls jerseys again.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I really like the signing. Go Bulls and welcome back Scottie.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

YAY! POSEY STAYS WITH THE ROCKETS!


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

All I gotta say is.. Welcome Back, Scottie! Hope u stay helahy tho. Can't wait til next season!


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Well, just like everyone else, I think this is a very good signing. Brilliant? No. But a nice job by Pax. I think if we can resign Hoiberg and Blount, or maybe add another vet, I think our team will have quietly had a nice offseason. 

Pippen is obviously a good fit for us, and signing him fills a lot of our holes in one big swoop. We get our defending SF, we get our veteran leadership, plus the added bonuses that he already knows the triangle than anyone playing on our team, plus the fact that he was a teammate of our coach and gm should mean that he has a very good relationship with both of them, which should help both with his willingness to take on a leadership role, and chemistry on and off the court.

I think right now, considering our options, I think our best bet for the rest of the offseason is to resign freddie and cory, and just sit tight until the regular season comes around.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

*Trib Articles*

Pippen's back with Bulls 



> The Tribune obtained a copy of the statement. In it, Pippen said:
> 
> "I've always been a Bull in my heart, and now I will play where my heart is. I love this city and the Chicago fans, and even if I've had my highs and lows with this organization, I'm comfortable here and confident in the people in place today.
> 
> ...





> They believe Pippen is the perfect leader for a young team that is showing signs of awakening. They believe Pippen is the perfect foil for Jalen Rose, who can move into the secondary leadership role for which he is better suited.





> "Scottie's experience, knowledge of the game and knowledge of preparation will teach players how hard you have to practice, how you have to prepare and conduct yourself. Then, as you step on the floor, he will give you the understanding of how to guard somebody and how to run an offense. It would be invaluable."







Pippen Not Perfect But Fit Is 
Sam Smith's take.




Bulls' Teammates Expect Pippen to be a Leader


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

I tend to agree with Sam. Pippen is certainly not a perfect guy, and can and has been flaky at times, but the circumstances probably could not have been better.

A lineup of 

Eddy Curry/Corie Blount/Bagaric
Tyson Chandler/Marcus Fizer/Donyell Marshal/Lonny Baxterl
Scottie Pippen/Eddie Robinson/Donyell Marshall
Jalen Rose/Trenton Hassell/Freddie Hoiberg
Jamal Crawford/Kirk Hinrich/Jay Williams/ 

is definitely one that can compete in the East.


----------



## DaBullz4Sho (Oct 12, 2002)

I'm so pumped to have scottie back, It feels like the old days.....you almost forget how fun it was to watch him play, not just athletically.....But more mentally, He's a big defensive upgrade for us......Cand wait to see scottie back in white,red, and black....Welcome back #33

PIPPEN ZIPPEN, ZIPPEN PIPPEN, GET ZIPPEN


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=bullspippen&prov=st&type=lgns

Pippen provided professionalism with Portland, which saw many of its players run afoul of the law both on and off the court. He is expected to do the same with the Bulls, who have a nucleus of talented but young players needing leadership. 

<B>With the Bulls, Pippen should back up small forward Jalen Rose and provide guidance for rookie point guard Kirk Hinrich. </B>

The 6-8 Pippen has missed an average of 19 games due to injury over the last three seasons, primarily knee problems. He averaged 10.8 points, 4.5 assists and 4.3 rebounds last season, <B>making the move from small forward to point guard.</B>


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Pippen will supplant Eddie Robinson as the starting small forward and serve as a coach on the floor. 

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...sidebar,1,141842.story?coll=cs-home-headlines

But his court savvy and guile still allow him to dominate games defensively on occasion, and the man who practically created the "point forward" position is still dangerous when the ball is in his hands and he is leading a team. 

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...pippen,1,2890823.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

the best thing about pips return is 


NOW EVERYBODY WILL HAVE TO DDDDDDDDDDDDD!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theyoungsrm</b>!
> 3) Although not a pressing need, we needed to become a better defending team


Not a pressing need?? In my mind this was one of our most pressing needs.

On a totally unrelated note, I thought this quote from Smiths article was funny:



> When Tyson Chandler is running around like a mad turkey, who better than Pippen to set him straight


:laugh: the mental picture . . .


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> Not a pressing need?? In my mind this was one of our most pressing needs.
> ...


I couldn't agree more. This was one of Smith's best columns from a pure entertainment perspective. The visualizations he provided us with are classic and oh, so true!!!

Pippen is not any long-term answer. But he'll have plenty of questions when Jamal Crawford is pulling up for a three-pointer after dribbling between his legs eight times. 

Pippen is not any long-term answer. But he'll have plenty of questions when Eddy Curry is turning into a triple-team and shooting. You can bet that's all Curry is going to see next season until he figures it out. He may have been the worst passing big man in the NBA last season with 37 assists in 81 games, getting more than one assist in a game just six times. Pippen will remind him. 

If Jalen Rose takes a bad shot or six, Pippen will let him know. 

When Tyson Chandler is running around like a mad turkey, who better than Pippen to set him straight.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

If Pip can come in and do nothing else but light a fire under ERob's lazy butt, this will be a terrific signing.

A couple of notable incidents aside, Scottie shared with Michael an incredible work ethic. I hope he can show the kids what it takes to be a winner. Besides this, any shadow of his old self that actually makes it on the court will be gravy. Its going to be good to see ol' #33 pressing it up the court on offense and overplaying the passing lanes on D again.

And don't worry about Jalen. I think the prospect of having another legitimate vet on the floor to share the load/pressure/blame is going to have him all smiles.


----------



## Mr. Bill (Nov 26, 2002)

Here's the real question. Who gets introduced last in the starting lineup now, Pippen or Rose. I bet Pippen, because the crowd is definately going to cheer him the most. I wonder if Rose will be ok with that.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Nice move, Pax*

Solid move. I would be dancing if I was confident that we could get 60 games or more out of Pippen each of the next 2 seasons.

So far in Hinrich and Pippen, Pax is finding guys with a high BBall IQ that can complement Curry and Chandler. 

In Pippen, Adams, and Bach, Pax realized we needed to commit to D AND get some more experienced talent into the mix. 

I agree 110% with the theory. :yes: 

Here's hoping it works in practice and Pip as a vet is more Marshall than Oakley.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

this is the move of the off season for us,kirk will be nice and have a nice future but the team needed defense and the bulls got reaquired the best defender at the 3 in the last 20 years and one of the best coaches in basketball who just happens to be a defensive coach

i dont see how anyone can say paxson has done anything that deserves skeptism i hope he retains hoiberg and blount and calls it a wrap on this off season


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Bill</b>!
> Here's the real question. Who gets introduced last in the starting lineup now, Pippen or Rose. I bet Pippen, because the crowd is definately going to cheer him the most. I wonder if Rose will be ok with that.


Six rings, 7 time all-star, 14 regular season tripple doubles and four playoff tripples (and how many times did you hear Redd Ker say Scottie _just misses_ the tripple double?), 18,000+ points, 6,000+ assists, nearly 7,500 rebounds, two olympic gold medals, Top 50 Player...

Scottie has earned the "last introduced" spot and Jalen knows it. I bet Rose gets introduced first, Pippen last.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

An improvement, but playoffs? It's not T-Mac, it's current Pippen. Now you're going to get 15 road wins after 3?

Milwaukee's out but Toronto might be in. Washington won't challenge, but maybe NY. NO is tricky, they had a good season with Davis partly injured, and this offseason -Silas/+West. ???


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Nice move, Pax*



> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> Solid move. I would be dancing if I was confident that we could get 60 games or more out of Pippen each of the next 2 seasons.


He's averaged nearly 70 games a season with the Blazers. He hasn't played fewer than 62 games in any season with Portland.

His lowest game total in a season came in the Bulls' last championship season, when he missed nearly half the season with a back surgery, but he still played the majority of the season that year.

This idea that Pippen misses most of the games is quite untrue.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> An improvement, but playoffs? It's not T-Mac, it's current Pippen. Now you're going to get 15 road wins after 3?


Chicago's problem is not talent, it's consistency. When they play a strong, consistent game, they even beat the Lakers.

So, Pippen doesn't have to be McGrady. If he can help the young guys play consistently and intelligently, gets the talent to jell, the Bulls could take a huge jump up in the standings...it's all a question of when the talent comes together.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Nice move, Pax*



> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> He's averaged nearly 70 games a season with the Blazers. He hasn't played fewer than 62 games in any season with Portland.
> ...


Pippen has played 64,62, and 64 games in the last 3 years. He is going to be 38 this year and 39 next year. He could miss a lot of ball games to injury. Here's hoping he doesn't.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Yes, but I think playing 60 games is a solid bet (nothing is ever guaranteed).

His injuries haven't been too serious, at least, the last few years...a tweaked elbow, temporary back spasms.

I think what that says is that, at this stage, Pip is likely to miss some time...but his history suggests its not likely to be a huge part of the season.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Chicago's problem is not talent, it's consistency. When they play a strong, consistent game, they even beat the Lakers.
> ...


Well said. Pippen doesn't have to be McGrady. He's not going to be asked to score, but his veteran presence and solid play will hopefully make Crawford, Curry, and Chandler play more consistent.

And the improved coaching staff makes the Bulls a better team too. Defense was the No. 1 problem last year. They won 3 road games because they couldn't defend and lost composure late in the game, Pippen and the veteran coaching staff will change that.


----------



## theyoungsrm (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> An improvement, but playoffs? It's not T-Mac, it's current Pippen. Now you're going to get 15 road wins after 3?
> 
> Milwaukee's out but Toronto might be in. Washington won't challenge, but maybe NY. NO is tricky, they had a good season with Davis partly injured, and this offseason -Silas/+West. ???


Playoffs defintely I would say, the Bulls played excellent basketball at the end of last year and that alone would give me an indication that they could field a last playoff spot. But with the additions of Pippen and Kirk, I think you get two very solid defenders, a guy that can distribute better than anybody else on the roster, and a guy that can shoot better than anyone on the roster and two guys that have experienced alot of winning. Everyone concedes that they have a great amount of talent. Is anybody willing to bet that they'll win 3 roads games again, a year older with a true veteran and leader at the helm that proved himself in a much worse situation in Portand? I think they make the playoffs.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

The Blazers burned Pippen out last season. Cheeks misused his MVP by playing him over 32 minutes per game between 1/3 and 3/11 when he got hurt. During those 32 games, Pippen had games where he logged 40+ minutes three times, between 30 and 39 minutes sixteen times, and less than 30 minutes only thirteen times.

Cartwright will likely keep Pippen's minutes per game somewhere in the 24 to 27 range. He'll play approximately 6 minutes in each of the first three quarters and how much he plays down the stretch will be determined by game situations. That's pretty much the routine Sloan followed with Stockton in Utah last season where John played in all 82 games and averaged 27.7 minutes per game. That way Pippen will not only lead us into the playoffs, he'll be healthy enough to play at full speed _in the playoffs_ as well.

Oh, and why do I call Pippen the Blazers' MVP? Simple. When he played last season the Blazers record was 41-23 (.641). When he didn't play, Portland was 9-9 (.500). If he can have that kind of positive effect on a pack of social misfits, think of what he might be capable of achieving with a bunch of young players who desperately want to win but don't know how.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

*What's great about the Pippen signing*

-Pippen can teach the young kids: how to win, how to play D, how to run the triangle
-Pippen knows the offense and defensive schemes - there is no adjusting period as there would have been with Newble, Maggette or Posey
-Pippen can try to wake-up E-Robbery
-Pippen can handle the ball, get it into our shooters hands (Crawford, Rose and Curry)
-we have a lock down defender to guard the big guns in the East (McGrady, Pierce)

It's all good!


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

Seeing as how nobody's mentioned it...

Good move by the Bulls, one that could have more impact at the trading deadline. If the Bulls are not in the running for a playoff spot, Pippen could be trade bait for a team in the hunt for a championship. It's great how he has signed for the team he was a star for, but how much will his heart be in it if the losses start to pile up? A contending team with the need for extra firepower may be willing to move a couple of draft picks prior to the deadline for Pippen, especially at the price the Bulls have him for.

Thoughts?


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scuall</b>!
> Seeing as how nobody's mentioned it...
> 
> Good move by the Bulls, one that could have more impact at the trading deadline. If the Bulls are not in the running for a playoff spot, Pippen could be trade bait for a team in the hunt for a championship. It's great how he has signed for the team he was a star for, but how much will his heart be in it if the losses start to pile up? A contending team with the need for extra firepower may be willing to move a couple of draft picks prior to the deadline for Pippen, especially at the price the Bulls have him for.
> ...


the only way i see him leaving is if he asks for a trade, its not like we need a bunch of future draft picks anyway. pippen was signed so he couldnt end his career here.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

I am not sure I will be going to any Blazers games this next season. Without Pip, it might not be worth it. HIs replacment is both of Qyntel Woods and Ruben Patterson.  Combined they have about a 1.2 hoops IQ, compared to Pip's super knowledge.

I throughly LOVED watching Pippen play the game here for Portland the last few years. I couldn't be more happy to see him go where I think he fits superbly. 

Best of luck Pip. Thanks a million for your time you 'served' as a Blazers player!!


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> 
> 
> the only way i see him leaving is if he asks for a trade, its not like we need a bunch of future draft picks anyway. pippen was signed so he couldnt end his career here.


i meant to say he was signed so that he could end his career here, i think that church wine i drank on easter is still in my system.


----------



## tobybennett (Jun 12, 2003)

*rodman*

u guys seriously dont want rodman back. he would be the hustle player that would be the icing on the cake and his rebounding would really help the bulls. pippen is a very good signing and i think rodman would be nice, he is the best rebounder ever and wont be that much of a distraction, he has a beautiful wife as well that can please the crowd.
so sign rodman let him finish his career nicely too


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: rodman*



> Originally posted by <b>tobybennett</b>!
> u guys seriously dont want rodman back. he would be the hustle player that would be the icing on the cake and his rebounding would really help the bulls. pippen is a very good signing and i think rodman would be nice, he is the best rebounder ever and wont be that much of a distraction, he has a beautiful wife as well that can please the crowd.
> so sign rodman let him finish his career nicely too


who's his wife? him and carmen electra got a divorce after about 2 weeks. did he get married again?


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoseCity</b>!
> I am not sure I will be going to any Blazers games this next season. Without Pip, it might not be worth it. HIs replacment is both of Qyntel Woods and Ruben Patterson.  Combined they have about a 1.2 hoops IQ, compared to Pip's super knowledge.
> 
> I throughly LOVED watching Pippen play the game here for Portland the last few years. I couldn't be more happy to see him go where I think he fits superbly.
> ...


RoseCity, you still have plenty to watch next season. Z-Bo and especially Qyntell (Scottie did a great job teaching this kid, check out summer league games) is the Blazer's future. 

Rodman? no thanks, We don't need to bring everybody back and turn this into a reunion or something. We got kids who's growing up as a basketball player. We need teachers to teach these kids about the game and how to win. What is Rodman going to do? I wouldn't mind giving him a shot, but with all due respect to Rodman, we don't need him. We have our players, if we want a player who's willing to crash the board and hustle, let it be a player that we have now. We acquire Scottie because we know what he's capable of doing and we need him for the rebuilding process (Jalen is going to change). So, no Rodman.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Get Ready for the Rumble*

Someone else posted a smidgin' of what I am gonna say earlier in this post I believe. I personally, am elated to see Pippen back. But, sad also. This guys legs are all but gone. I hope I am wrong, but I just do not think so. Pippen will be good for scoring while he is healthy and will be good as a mentor for the youth. he's been there, he's gotten his rings.....Rose has not. WHY would this group now listen to Rose at all? IF you think Rose got a major tood over Tinsley(and jay I believe) watch the fit he throws over pippen being here. He will have NO ROOM to run his mouth about anything and frustration will force him to be a cancer on this team. Pippen knows what it is like to be a "leader". Obviously Rose does not. Pippen knows what it takes to win, OBVIOUSLY Rose does not. Pippen knows when to shoot and when to pass, WE ALL KNOW ROSE DOES NOT! ROSE will definitely NOT be able to get along with Pippen, mark it down. Also, MAYBE Pippen can help EROB with the GAWDAWFUL "rainbow" shot of his? EROB has the athleticism, IF he can stay healthy for longer than 4 games in a row. This guy STILL needs to earn his salary he has been getting for what, 3 years now? I truly cannot believe BAGS is still here...geesh, Paxton, GET SOMETHING, ANYTHING for this Munster look alike???
(here goes the off topic garbage, right? lol) :topic:
Take this stuff to PM! MikeDC


----------

